# 30mm follicle cd 14 on clomid?



## rachel_f_

The title says it all really

Went for my follicular tracking scan today on cd14... He said I have no follicles on my left, but 3 on my right, one being 30mm?!!! How can this be?? I'm on clomid 50mg 2-6... Have I missed the egg? Please shed some light on this for me ladies!!! He also said my lining is "quite thick" xxxxx


----------



## Cridge

I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but it sounds like the clomid worked to make you produce lots more estrogen!! The thick lining is good though.


----------



## dreamqueen

Im no expert missy, but.....lining is quite thick...is good as it means its ready to let a little baby snuggle up in it! 
I think you are still to ovulate but im sure the experts will be over soon x


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

30mm is quite large...My RE looks for follicles around 20-24mm, once they reach that size, I would then take a HCG trigger shot .. to trigger ovulation. 

Are you using OPK's??


----------



## dreamqueen

from what ive read on the net....it says that perfect size for mature follicle is between 20mm and 30mm....so dont worry Rachel! Opks are a good idea!


----------



## rachel_f_

Thanks ladies... I haven't used opks no.... Maybe I will use them ext month if I don't get pregnant!! So confused as I don't normally ov till quite late on in my cycle xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

ovulation may be sped up a little cos of the chlomid! Do you get ov pains?


----------



## Sophe

sound like a very big follicle! I think its a good sign, it must have had one heck of an egg in it.... that could be your bubba Good Luck x


----------



## rachel_f_

Dreamqueen.... My ovaries are throbbing!!!!! I do usually get ov pain, about cd 17... But on this cycle they have been constantly achey !!! And spohe I hope your right!! Just need to get the OH to do his bit now!!! Pain in the arse lazy MEN!!!! Xxx


----------



## dreamqueen

Hi Your back!! :hugs:
Yes u get that man to do his stuff!!! OR ELSE!!!
I do think you will ovulate within the next day or 2 so even if u get him one good shot when he comes in you will have your bases covered!!


----------



## rachel_f_

I know! Hurry up 3am!! Have to take the MIL to the airport aswell at 5am!! Gunna be nakered!!! I don't care tho if it gets me my baby!!! Ill be sending DRAMAqueen round if he dosent perform he will know about it then!!!! ;-) xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

:rofl:

Yip...i can be a right little drama queen! And he wont know whats hit him!!!! my MIL makes me take her to airport at silly o'clock too!!! Have they never heard of a TAXI!!!!! lol Rant over x


----------



## rachel_f_

I know? What the hells wrong with a bit of public transport?! And if she moans about the speed I'm going ill dump her on the side of the motorway! Then she will WISH she wudda got a taxi!!! Hahaha awwww dreamqueen u have a babba in ur tummy!!! With a little miniature heart!!! Xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

:haha: :rofl:

dumping her at side of motorway!!! OOOH i would love to do that mwahahahah eeevil!

Aww wee seahorse creature in my belly with a wee beating heart :cloud9:


----------



## dreamqueen

AWWW thanks for the add in your sigi...im honoured! You had better hurry up cos im not accepting any other bump buddies!!! xxxxxx


----------



## rachel_f_

Your welcome hun!!! Nice big fat line of my siggi just for you! Your worth it! Thanks for putting me in yours ..... Yep we need to discuss names!!!! Ooooh the MIL will be sticking her big fat oar in!! Does she know yet?! Xxxx


----------



## dreamqueen

No she sure doesnt! I will make sure she is the last to know hahahah
Havent told anyone apart from 2 friends! Gonna keep it a secret till xmas!


----------



## dreamqueen

No she sure doesnt! I will make sure she is the last to know hahahah
Havent told anyone apart from 2 friends! Gonna keep it a secret till xmas!


----------



## rachel_f_

Really!!! Gosh I wouldn't be able to keep it in!! Haha...u will be 4 months at xmas!! And showing!!! Awwww xxxx


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck!


----------



## Damita

Fingers crossed, I have my scan Friday so it is interesting to see what size the eggs are suppose to be.


----------



## babyhope2011

hi rachael,same as me i went yesterday for my scan day 15 i had 2 follicles 1 being 27mm & been getting ovulation pains, i should b ovulating 2day but got 2 try & talk oh into it,god there so lazy! got 2 b honest im sick of timed sex as well lol! this my last month on clomid then got a 2 month break till i start ivf good luck hun.x


----------



## rachel_f_

babyhope2011 said:


> hi rachael,same as me i went yesterday for my scan day 15 i had 2 follicles 1 being 27mm & been getting ovulation pains, i should b ovulating 2day but got 2 try & talk oh into it,god there so lazy! got 2 b honest im sick of timed sex as well lol! this my last month on clomid then got a 2 month break till i start ivf good luck hun.x

Thewy just don't get it do they?? My OH said to me when I told him off for not BDing... "What's the bloody problem u ovulate everyday don't you?"

If only!!!! 

Lmao... I just rang the hosp and my follicle is actually 32.4mm!! I'm thinking this isn't a good thing! The other 2 were 15mm and 16.5mm and my lining is 8.7mm.... 

Good luck with this cycle hun ur follicle sounds a perfect size!! Get sexing!!! Iv got my fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## Sophe

rachel_f_ said:


> babyhope2011 said:
> 
> 
> hi rachael,same as me i went yesterday for my scan day 15 i had 2 follicles 1 being 27mm & been getting ovulation pains, i should b ovulating 2day but got 2 try & talk oh into it,god there so lazy! got 2 b honest im sick of timed sex as well lol! this my last month on clomid then got a 2 month break till i start ivf good luck hun.x
> 
> Thewy just don't get it do they?? My OH said to me when I told him off for not BDing... "What's the bloody problem u ovulate everyday don't you?"
> 
> If only!!!!
> 
> Lmao... I just rang the hosp and my follicle is actually 32.4mm!! I'm thinking this isn't a good thing! The other 2 were 15mm and 16.5mm and my lining is 8.7mm....
> 
> Good luck with this cycle hun ur follicle sounds a perfect size!! Get sexing!!! Iv got my fingers crossed for you xxxxxClick to expand...

did they say your big follicle is not a good thing? what will they do for you? hope you are ok x


----------



## rachel_f_

They haven't said its a bad thing, my hosi is shit they just do the tests and say cya later!! Google is telling me 32mm is over ripe... Anything between 20mm and 28mm is apparently the right size at ovulation xxx


----------



## Sophe

I am not even getting scanned, my PCT has cut it as part of the cuts. feel a bit annoyed cause I don't even know if clomid has worked! wish i could just get a scan!


----------



## Mrs Tina H

Hi Dream Queen, my name is Tina and i'm 43yrs old am trying to conceive my 3rd child with my hubby. (2nd marriage I have 17yr old and 13yr old) was pregnant in March and miscarried in June this year. (very sad time) I was then put on clomid and metmorfin and baby aspirin once a day. Clomid dosage is 100mg per day plus 100mg metmorfin. this cycle which was my 3rd cycle on clomid i did 100mg per day, day 5-9 my follicle count was i had a total of 13 follicles my right the most dominant one being 17mm on the right and left my most dominant one being 21mm and the others were up to 15-16mm. I get my bloods back tmrw to see if I ovulated. By the way my first time on this site. Baby dust to you. Thanks Tina. xx :hugs:


----------

